# [HELP]   Wie Bilder zusammenfügen ?



## ydrAh (14. September 2005)

Hallo,
hab mich bereit erklärt für unsere Schülerzeitung das Titelbild zu designen. Die Idee kam auf in Folge eines Posters welches ich fürs Schillerjubiläum entwarf (100er auflage).

Diesmal soll es halt eine Star-Wars-Montage werden mit Lehrerköpfen.
Soweit bin ich nun schon gekommen:
Montage1
Jetzt musste ich mein bild aber ins Poster einfügen:
Originalposter

Ergebnis:
Produkt

Mein Problem und gleichzeitig die Bitte an euch Profis:

1) Wie kann ich die Montage an sich noch verbessern ? Bin irgendwie gar nicht begeistert, ich mein der Effekt an sich sieht natürlich gut aus, aber ich bin Perfektionist  und denke / weiß das es sehr viel besser geht. Nur kenne ich mit PS gar nicht  gut aus 

Habe generell nur mit Wischfinger etc gearbeitet, deswegen ist es echt nötig (zB bei der Frau). Hoffe ihr könnt das ein bischen aufmotzen.

2) Ich habe nun die beiden Dateien zusammengefügt. FRAGE: Stimmt das von den Proportionen und Positionen her ? Sind 1. meine Montage 2. das ursprüngliche Poster und 3. mein Produkt gleich ?  Mir fehlt Augenmaß / ästethische Empfinden / das technische Know-How das kontrollieren zu können.

Denke es geht mit den Dateien und die Auflösung vom Endprodukt wird doch auch für nen Druck auf DINA4 reichen, so wie ich das sehe. 

Vielen Dank Tobi


----------



## Leola13 (14. September 2005)

Hai,

1. Lernt man bei euch auf der Schule kein Deutsch ?  Selten hat jemand einen so schwierig zu lesenden Text gepostet. (Siehe auch Netiquette)

2. Ich glaube kaum, dass dir jemand die Mühe der Feinarbeit abnimmt. Hier bekommst du aber Tipps fürs Selbermachen.

3. Schaut doch schon ganz gut aus. 

Die Spiegelungen an der Brille kannst du mit dem Kopierstempel oder mit einem Brush in entsprechender Farbe auf einer separaten Ebenen korrigieren.

Bei den Pproportionen setzt einfach dei Deckkraft der Ebene herunter und pass dein Bild über Transformieren - Skalieren ein.

Ansonsten über Ebenenmasken (mit einem weichen Pinsel) die Übergänge der Bilder anpassen.

Das ist halt viel Handarbeit und try and error. Ab PS CS gibt es auch die Funktion Bilder angleichen, da sparts du dir die Farbanpassungen von Hand. (Falls CS vorhanden)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ydrAh (14. September 2005)

Erstmal eine kruze Anmerkung an Leola:
a) Hai ist jap. und bedeutet Ja bzw. bezeichnet man damit ein Tier der Überordnung in der Unterklasse der Plattenkiemer (Elasmobranchii), bei näherem Informationsbedarf wirst du fündig in der Enzyklopädie deiner Wahl. Du meintest sicherlich Hey oder Hi.
b) Lernt man auf eurer Schule nicht Dinge wie korrektes Sozialverhalten und Höflichkeit anderen gegenüber ? Schade eigentlich.


Nunmal den schlechten Umgangston abgeschaltet und zivilisiert weiter argumentiert:
Noch einmal meine Bitte an euch mir zu helfen, da ich wie auch schon beschrieben wirklich schon viel Zeit investiert habe um herauszufinden in welcher Art und Weise die Proportionen verschoben sind. Aber mir ist es nicht gelungen, ich gehe davon aus wegen meinen schlechten PS Kenntnissen. Da es hier wahrscheinlich die größte Ansammlung an Profis gibt müsste sich doch jmnd. erbarmen können und mir helfen.
Was die haut angeht zB bei der Frau hab ich es gleich versucht wie von dir beschrieben. Aber wenn ich das mit dem Kopierstempel mache sieht man immer stark diese "Kachelung" nenne ich es mal.


----------



## Ellie (14. September 2005)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit mehr Mühe geben?

Also ich finde dein Ergebis für eine Schülerzeitung nicht schlecht und die Qualität reicht fünfmal aus.

Das professionell aufzuarbeiten bedeutet Stunden an Arbeit, das steht in keinem Verhältnis und ehrlich, Du möchtest doch als Held dastehen, sonst würde dir das hiesige Ergebnis auch ausreichen.

Öffne ein neues Dokument in Pshop, 300 dpi Auflösung und RGB. Mach die Montage, Übung macht ja den Meister, dann in CMYK umwandeln, vorher fragen was der Drucker gerne an Profileinstellungen wünscht und fertig ist das Teil. Die Hilfe bei PShop ist fantastisch und kinderleicht zu verstehen.

Viel Spaß! Du machst das schon... 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. September 2005)

Hallo!



> 1. Lernt man bei euch auf der Schule kein Deutsch ? Selten hat jemand einen so schwierig zu lesenden Text gepostet. (Siehe auch Netiquette)


Stimme Leola da zu!



> b) Lernt man auf eurer Schule nicht Dinge wie korrektes Sozialverhalten und Höflichkeit anderen gegenüber ? Schade eigentlich.


Das heist Lernte!
Glaube das der Der Altehrwürdige Stefan schon etwas länger aus der Schule ist.;-] 
Habe es mir mal angeschaut und muß sagen (bzw. schreiben) mache dich doch erst einmal mit dem Program vertraut wenn Du solche Projekte in Angrif nehmen möchtest. Das Handbuch währe für dich, glaube ich, erst einmal ein guter Anfang.
Weil in deiner Montage sind unzählig viele Fehler zu sehen.
Weder Beleuchtungen, Farben und Konturen wurden hier gut bearbeitet.

Habe aber ein sehr gutes Tutorial für dich was diese Themen auch bespricht. Vieleicht hilft dir das auch ein wenig Weiter: http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-6584.php

Axel


----------



## ydrAh (14. September 2005)

Hab es nochmal versucht.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Bitte schaut es euch nur nochmal an, da ich an meinem Augenmaß ein bischen Zweifel.
Ansonsten stimmts glaub ich.

Tobi

Ps: Trotzdem sind noch Verbesserungen in bezug auf die Wischfingerstellen willkommen.


----------



## ydrAh (14. September 2005)

Ok, hab deine Antwort erst jetzt gesehen.
Bitte erkläre mir noch einmal ein paar Dinge näher in Bezug auf das Licht.
Wo genau in meiner Montage ist das Licht unstimmig ?

Konturen und Farben werd ich noch versuchen anzugleichen aebr wenn du mir das auch erklären kannst tu dir keinen Zwang an


----------



## McAce (14. September 2005)

erstmal hättest du das Poster so scannen oder Fotografieren sollen das keine 
Reflexionen zu sehen sind.

zweitens die Reflexionen an der Brille entfernen 

drittens die Gesichter sollten geglättet werden siehe hier im Forum nach Schönheitsoperation ein.

Denn die Gesichter sind nicht Glatt genug

viertens solltest du die Farben weiter auf Künstlich trimmen das heißt mit der Tonwertkorrektur
rumspielen oder mit dem Kanalmixer genau kann ich das jetzt nicht sagen

Fünftens Störungen hinzufügen und wieder glätten damit die Gesichter
den Hintergrund angepasst werden.

sechtens schau google noch mal im Netz nach dem Freistellen von Haaren
denn der Mundauschnitt der rechten Figur sieht sehr sehr bearbeitet aus.

Das war es so im groben.


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. September 2005)

Nur ein Beispiel:

Schaue dir doch mal das originale Bid an. Die Haare werfen einen Schatten ins Gesicht.

Axel


----------



## ydrAh (14. September 2005)

Sher vielen Dank.
Werde mich morgen ransetzten und das versuchen alles mal umzusetzen, dann könnt ihr wiederum das dann kontrollieren.
Danke erstmal nochmal,
Tobi


----------

